# Caught my first ever Musky today!



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

After a few hours of trolling all over the place with "Bad-Luck-Louie" he put me on my first ever Muskie this evening. 43" and quite a handful!:B 

Thanks Lou!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice FISH!

My god... What would I do if I ever hooked into one of those boys....


----------



## Grimmy (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow! Absolutely beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice fish. What lure did he smash?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

way to go dan! :B 
great first muskie there dude!


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow what a great first musky. Nice fish.


HAWG


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

nice fish there!!!


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

Hit an big orange shad type deeprunning crankbait on the troll. 

Definitely a good experience...I've fished all up and down the east coast and caught just about everything the saltwater and inland estuaries have to offer but it's pretty cool to finally catch some of these northern species that I only read about in mags b4. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Congrats on the first Musky, nice fish.


----------



## shadesplace (Aug 27, 2004)

Great muskie. What did you catch him on?

I've been searching for a muskie that size for a while and he always seems to be at the places I am not. haha.

Congrats on the :B


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That is a beautiful musky! Just curious about was it released or did you keep it. Either way, congratulations on a great catch!!!

CG


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

shadesplace said:


> Great muskie. What did you catch him on?
> 
> Congrats on the :B



See last post


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> That is a beautiful musky! Just curious about was it released or did you keep it. Either way, congratulations on a great catch!!!
> 
> CG



Thanks! Released of course.


----------



## Cw_Angler_11 (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice fish man, great work!

I consider myself on of the luckiest muskie fisherman ever, I am only 14 and have caught 2 while fishing for bass.


----------



## bad-luck louie (May 22, 2005)

I am almost always ready and able to fish for these guys but I need more fishing partners. I have everything you need except a license. How can you pass on a deal like this? e-mal: [email protected] I have current openings Friday eve, Saturday eve, and Sunday. I can't promise you a big Muskie, but you sure ain't gonna get one sitting in front of your computer.

Bad-luck louie


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

louie, I may want to go, depending on the location... I'm guessing Alum?
Thanks.


----------



## bad-luck louie (May 22, 2005)

Yes. I live about two miles from Alum. I have also tried Clear fork. Just let me know 614-560-6122


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Cw_Angler_11 said:


> Nice fish man, great work!
> 
> I consider myself on of the luckiest muskie fisherman ever, I am only 14 and have caught 2 while fishing for bass.


i am 14 too and have only caught a few muskies 
wo what a first fish my fist one was 15 inchs long


----------



## seefood (May 18, 2005)

bad-luck louie said:


> I am almost always ready and able to fish for these guys but I need more fishing partners. I have everything you need except a license. How can you pass on a deal like this? e-mal: [email protected] I have current openings Friday eve, Saturday eve, and Sunday. I can't promise you a big Muskie, but you sure ain't gonna get one sitting in front of your computer.
> 
> Bad-luck louie


isn't it illegal to charter/guide with out a license? be careful who you talk to about that. i have heard of some guys on erie getting in trouble for that.


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

seefood said:


> isn't it illegal to charter/guide with out a license? be careful who you talk to about that. i have heard of some guys on erie getting in trouble for that.



He's not charging anything...just looking for new fishin buddies that have the patience to troll around for muskies hour after hour. I have to say...it can be a bit boring...but as you can see, the payoff is worth the wait.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

BTW Ohio doesnt require guides (fishing or hunting) to be licensed unless you are chartering Lake Erie. 

Where has Louie been??? He disapeered



seefood said:


> isn't it illegal to charter/guide with out a license? be careful who you talk to about that. i have heard of some guys on erie getting in trouble for that.


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

NewbreedFishing said:


> BTW Ohio doesnt require guides (fishing or hunting) to be licensed unless you are chartering Lake Erie.
> 
> Where has Louie been??? He disapeered


I know! I pm'd him a couple days ago and I haven't received a response. I think he mentioned that he was going on a fishing trip out of the country the last time I spoke to him.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

HELL...he told me that too Dan. Sorry
We need to hook up bro. Next week?



dKilla said:


> I know! I pm'd him a couple days ago and I haven't received a response. I think he mentioned that he was going on a fishing trip out of the country the last time I spoke to him.


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

Sounds good to me...where would ya like to fish?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

do some wading 4 smallies...something close.



dKilla said:


> Sounds good to me...where would ya like to fish?


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

NewbreedFishing said:


> do some wading 4 smallies...something close.



Fine with me....I was thinking of going tomorrow morning if you'd like to join.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

actually that doesnt sound like a bad idea. but i need to decide to party late tonight or go fishing. you still got my # dan?

what does your magic 8 ball predict for tomm?



dKilla said:


> Fine with me....I was thinking of going tomorrow morning if you'd like to join.


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

I predict that I will be up late DJing @ Bento...I will then go home a get about 4 hours of drunken half-sleep and awaken around 7:30am to go wade the Scioto before all the hacks get to my holes. Tomorrow is supposed to be hotter than hell.

I still have ur #.


----------

